

Cinema: STAR WARS The Year's Best Movie (May 1977) - cubicle67
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,914964-1,00.html

======
joezydeco
As a third grader when Star Wars came out, I can honestly say it changed every
kid in my school. Not everyone was a sci-fi or comic book geek, but EVERYONE
was playing Darth Vader and Luke Skywalker on the playground for years
afterward.

Like Lucas said, there weren't many fantasy heroes for the average kid back
then (not counting comic book figures. I was never into comics). I had my Evil
Knievel lunchbox and Six Million Dollar Man action figure, but Star Wars was a
whole new universe to play in. The toys were simple and fun.

------
cubicle67
Watched the original 3 movies with my kids during the week. They hadn't seen
them before, but loved them. I thought it would be interesting to dig up old
reviews and see what people thought of them when they first came out; before
they'd accumulated 30 years of hype

